# Return line from the bottom...



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

if you wanted to make a return line coming from the bottom of the tank, how would you do it to make it not very visable? 

what i was thinking was a hole drilled on the other side from the overflow, bulk head to loc-line, and then hidden inside some rock? 

how about when the return pump is turned off, just use a one way valve so that it doesn't syphon back 100gallons back into the sump? could you trust that?


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

I just had a terrifying vision of the 1 way valve failing. I have one in my system between the main tank and the water changing station, I DO NOT trust it to always work so I added a ball valve as well.

I think the biggest concern would be the entire display tank draining in the event of a failure. I would never do it, its scary.

HOWEVER

How about a conventional return so that the water can only drain to a certain point from the main display and a second closed circulation system. I have already been dreaming of this for my next tank. I want a 2'x10' room divider set up with the overflow on one end only. I want to hide a circulation system in the sand and rocks to make sure I have the water being pushed back to the overflow from one end to the other.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

makes sense to me. 

what i'm trying to accomplish is a 4 sided view; with as little equipment as possible with the exception of MP's. it's just the syphon thing i'm worried about in the event the pump stops and the one way valve fails. for water changes it's no big deal because i can always just close a ball valve but for when i'm not around...hrmm.

i would try to make the return at the highest point possible in the rock work, atleast that might cover the space in the sump; OR i could put a small bulk head at the very top of the sump with a pipe going to a empty 10gallon beside the sump incase of an overflow..if i have room.


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Got ya...

I was thinking 3 sides would look awesome, never thought to go as bold as 4 sides!

In that case, I would have tubes on the centreline that serve as overflows and the return can go through the overflow space and peak over the top of the overflow waterline. To hide the overflow tubes, pile the rock around them. This way you would only see minimal plastic and almost all reef!

Something like this... https://giantaquarium.files.wordpress.com/2014/01/00w0w_5wdfr1pl75g_600x4501.jpg?w=363&h=288


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Perhaps locate the overflow at Centre (length)/Centre (width) of the tank? It would still provide 4-side viewing, but would also provide the protection necessary to prevent against draining. Quick google search brings an example like this:

http://www.captivereefs.com/forum/n...-gallon-custom-built-nano-11687/#.VPjv8kKQb8s

(This may be what Joel was alluding too?)


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

You google better than I google!

That is totally what I was trying to describe. The mental image was there, the description was kind of there, the example sucked! LOL.

Awesome diagrams on that link, thats the way to go.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

run pipe from the bottom >>> put outputs in level with overflow cuts >>> cover with rocks >> noting will be drainer below overflow teeths

something like this, but nicer

http://s6.photobucket.com/user/tokay21/media/return.jpg.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

not exactly in the centre, here's what i'm talking about. please don't be jelly of my mad ms paint skills. LOL


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

that is what I was talking about, but just higher and look line only on very top

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^OH, i thought you ment to put in back through the overflow. that's how i had it on my previous tank, but i didn't want the loc line sticking back out into the tank like so:


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Build your overflow in the middle and run the return up through it. I looked into a center overflow and it wasn't cheap!  I run all my plumbing through my overflow and terminate the loc line near the surface. For added safety I've drilled an anti syphon hole in the bottom of the loc line nozzle - once it gets exposed to air the syphon breaks... Just be sure to keep it clean.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

fury165 said:


> Build your overflow in the middle and run the return up through it. I looked into a center overflow and it wasn't cheap!  I run all my plumbing through my overflow and terminate the loc line near the surface. For added safety I've drilled an anti syphon hole in the bottom of the loc line nozzle - once it gets exposed to air the syphon breaks... Just be sure to keep it clean.


good idea, but an overflow in the middle of the tank won't really go with the rock scape...as you might have noticed i like the multiple island look lol

why was a center overflow so expensive? it's really just a squared overflow with two or however many you want holes drilled.

also one more question. starfire vs regular glass. anndddd GO!


----------

